# Ryan Gosling vs Jake Gyllenhaal



## Pocalypse (Dec 27, 2014)

Who is the better actor objectively?
Who's starred in the better films?
Who do you prefer? (Subjective)
Curious because they are the same age and funny enough, Jake has won 17 awards whilst Ryan has won 18. Inb4 awards don't matter but just threw it out for comparison purposes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Jake.  I have sort of given up on Ryan Gosling.  Haven't seen enough variety from him.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 27, 2014)

Probably JG for all 3.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 27, 2014)

I loved Ryan Gosling in _Drive_, astonishing movie. So i prefer him.

Brokeback Mountain was driven by Heath Ledger, so i'd say that Donnie Darko is still Gyllenhaal best movie. Or Zodiac maybe. But he never stirred my emotions.
Btw i havent seen Nightcrawler yet.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

Jake for all 3. Love him since October Sky. He is one of the most versatile actors around. Ryan Gosling is sort of a one trick pony. Fassbender vs Gyllenhaal would have been a closer match.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2014)

Jake for all three.

Like Yasha said, Gosling is a bit of a one-trick pony. Perhaps it's the movies he picks, but his characters never truly seem that different to me. JG has way more range.


----------



## mali (Dec 28, 2014)

Jake for all 3. Is more versatile and has a better track record imo.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2014)

I heard Gosling semi-retired after making Lost River. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Gosling has like two facial expressions, he's luckier on the film front. 

Jake is much more versatile, though his brand of acting can be a hit or miss for me, when he does well he really hits it out of the park.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]u1uP_8VJkDQ[/YOUTUBE]

Should clear up any doubts anyone has.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 28, 2014)

1 - Jake
2 - Jake
3 - Jake


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

Jake on all 3 

I had such high hopes for Gosling but he is so horribly limited its unbelievable. To think I used to put him at Fassbender level


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2014)

After Crazy Stupid Love I was really digging Gosling but dude is pretty boring.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 29, 2014)

I came into this thread thinking it was who would win in a fight


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2014)

James Bond said:


> I came into this thread thinking it was who would win in a fight



Jake would knock Gosling the fuck out.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> eh, Gyllenhaal with facial hair tops Gosling at his best tbh..



Whaaaaaa? You don't know what flawless is


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 29, 2014)

About time some Gosling supporters came through otherwise it looked like a stomp in favour of Jake


----------



## mali (Dec 29, 2014)

I feel like Refn has kinda fucked Ryan up seeing as in terms of mannerisms, body language and at some points speech there's not much differentiation in the ways Ryan characterized the two lead roles given to him. Not trying overlook all the good Refns done for him though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Vault said:


> Jake on all 3
> 
> I had such high hopes for Gosling but he is so horribly limited its unbelievable. To think I used to put him at Fassbender level


I remember that.  I was your ally when all of that was going on.  We fucked up that one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah I'm not too proud of that man  

At least you didn't throw me under the bus


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Combination of Drive and Ides of March.  That was the precise moment that I was fooled.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah that was it, add in Blue Valentine the mix the guy could do no wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _We need more movies like this_ 



[YOUTUBE]bpXfcTF6iVk[/YOUTUBE]




So good!


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree, that film was such a surprise. And Jake killed it as Detective Loki


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2014)

Prisoners is pretty good.

I love the scene where he has to race to get the little girl to the hospital at the end.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

2012 - End of Watch
2013 - Prisoners
2014 - Nightcrawler

Biggest surprise 3 years in a row!


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2014)

Can't wait for Southpaw next year.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah Gyllenhaal has been impressive since that Prince of Persia bullshit. You forgot Source Code as well Rukia


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't choose 

but I might veer more towards Ryan


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Vault said:


> Jake on all 3
> 
> I had such high hopes for Gosling but he is so horribly limited its unbelievable. To think I used to put him at Fassbender level


As much as I like Gyllenhaal.  He isn't quite on Fassbender's level either.



Vault said:


> Yeah Gyllenhaal has been impressive since that Prince of Persia bullshit. You forgot Source Code as well Rukia


Source Code is really good.  Just not a fan of the ending.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah that ending was way too tidy. But then again they were alluding to a multiverse throughout the whole film

Yes Fassbender is all alone. Need to see that Frank film I'm sure he kills it without even the use of his face


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

I think Han was talking about Frank earlier.  Yeah.  I definitely want to see it.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Vault said:


> Yeah Gyllenhaal has been impressive since that Prince of Persia bullshit. You forgot Source Code as well Rukia



Source Code was only alright


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 29, 2014)

_Who is the better actor objectively?_ Jake. 
_Who's starred in the better films?_ Jake.
_Who do you prefer? (Subjective)_ Jake.

Jake Gyllenhaal is probably my favorite actor of all time. His filmography is ludicrously fantastic. I've loved him ever since I saw Jarhead in theaters way back in 2005. He has some mediocre movies under his belt, but nothing abysmal and he always delivers a good performance regardless. He's such an overlooked actor. Hopefully people will start to recognize his talent more after his most recent performances. Seriously though... look at his choice in movies...

-Donnie Darko
-October Sky
-Brokeback Mountain
-Jarhead
-Zodiac
-Rendition
-Brothers
-Source Code
-End of Watch
-Prisoners
-Enemy
-Nightcrawler

Even the mediocre stuff like The Day After Tomorrow, Prince of Persia, and Love & Other Drugs are far from the worst you could do in their respective genres. And Gyllenhaal is always the best part of them.

Dude is amazing. 

Gosling is a good actor. But he's not even close to Gyllenhaal's level. Nightcrawler and Prisoners are proof enough of that. I loved Drive and I even enjoyed Gosling in Crazy. Stupid. Love. a lot. But he doesn't have the range, intensity, or passion that Jake does.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Source Code was only alright



We were talking about surprises masterblackness not ZOMG amazing film.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

If you saw Moon, it wouldn't have been a surprise.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterblackness pls 

So I should completely trust in a director who had only made one film? What kind of logic is that. And it's cute how you presumed I hadn't seen Moon


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 30, 2014)

tfw /tv/ enters Konoha theatres


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 30, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Combination of Drive and Ides of March.  That was the precise moment that I was fooled.



Drive is what should have started setting off the warning lights since they seemingly asked him to do very little acting. They just wanted him to stare at the camera a lot and do nothing. 

Can't believe you guys didn't notice that. It is the same thing they started doing with Kristen Stewart in movies


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Masterblackness pls
> 
> So I should completely trust in a director who had only made one film? What kind of logic is that. And it's cute how you presumed I hadn't seen Moon



Completely trust (it's cute how you accuse me of presuming something, yet you presumed this is what I'm saying)? No.
Interested in their next project? Yes, especially with how good Moon was.
Since when does saying "if" presuming anything...


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2014)

Because I'm looking forward to a project doesn't mean it can't surprise me now? Come on man  I know plenty of films I was looking forward too, coming from a strong previous film that surprised both in a good and bad way. 

"If you had seen Moon you'd know" implies I hadn't. Smh Masterrace


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2014)

You can be surprise that it sucked. If someone made a really good movie and follow it up with another good movie, how is that a surprise?

Again no it doesn't


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2014)

Based Jake of course

Prisoners solidified that


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 31, 2014)

Jake because I've seen him kissing and doing another man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

^ True.  That's not exactly an easy role to commit to.  I mean.  It would be easy for John Travolta.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 3, 2015)

I liked a lot of the films Jake starred in, but he never really captivated me as an actor...
Gosling on the other hand has a more badass screen presence so I picked him.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 3, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Drive is what should have started setting off the warning lights since they seemingly asked him to do very little acting. They just wanted him to stare at the camera a lot and do nothing.
> 
> Can't believe you guys didn't notice that. It is the same thing they started doing with Kristen Stewart in movies



His performance in Drive was actually lauded btw. And the reason people didn't "notice" what you are referring to is because simplifying his performance to: "staring at a camera a lot and doing nothing" is idiotic. You obviously haven't seen much silent films but pulling off a good performance with limited dialogue is quite challenging. 

Anyways, on topic, Jake for all three. I believe Gosling to be good, he has had great performances in movies like Half-Nelson, Lars and the Real Girl, Drive etc. but his resume still pales in comparison to Jake's. Especially when the latter has movies like fucking Nightcrawler which was arguably one of the best performances of 2014.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marybrown (Aug 24, 2015)

*2015 Famous Outfit Ryan Gosling Scorpion Drive White Jacket!*

This fabulous Ryan Gosling Drive Scorpion movie jacket is now available at SamishLeather.com at attractive price. It is a latest men?s fashion clothing from blockbuster movie. Great for casual wear, dates, Biker and clubs. Order and get free shipping and 30 days Money back guarantee!


----------



## Grape (Aug 24, 2015)

Gosling.

Jake plays one character in every movie.

He also did Prince of Persia


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 24, 2015)

I am watching Jarhead and nothing Gosling has done comes even close to how good Jake is in this movie.


----------



## Grape (Aug 24, 2015)

He was in The Notebook.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2015)

Gosling has next to nothing noteworthy thanks to his performances alone.

Gyllenhaal turns everything he does into gold.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> He was in The Notebook.



Nightcrawler > Notebook


----------



## Grape (Aug 24, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Nightcrawler > Notebook




Lars and the Real Girl > Nightcrawler


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 24, 2015)

James Bond said:


> I came into this thread thinking it was who would win in a fight



I know, it was almost like click bait.


----------



## Ae (Aug 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> Lars and the Real Girl > Nightcrawler



This is very accurate

Also,

Drive > Gyllenhaal's entire career


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 3, 2019)

@Rukia 

Remember this stomp


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Feb 3, 2019)

Jake for the win. He becomes the role when he truly tries.
Gosling plays almost the same role in most of his movies.

Jake made prince of Persia watchable( as long as you imagine it as a fantasy movie, that just happens to have the same name as the games).

Though lol at source code. the shit end ruins it, when he basically chooses to kill the guy and steal his life.
Hell, it falls apart when you remember he doesn't have the hosts memories at all. 
Good luck being a history teacher and blending in with no knowledge of the guys friends and family.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 3, 2019)

Lol jake is easily the superior actor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2019)

That's a tough one. I think I prefer Jake, just because he stars in movies that are more in line with my illustrious tastes. But both are phenomenal actors who star in great movies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 27, 2019)

Omg hardest decision ever. Gyllenhale is a better actor. But Gosling


----------



## Sparda Ink (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh definitely Jake Gyllenhal, Nightcrawler is one of my favorite movies.

Not to say that Ryan Gosling is bad though... Jake is just better in my humble opinion.


----------



## Sparda Ink (Mar 30, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That's a tough one. I think I prefer Jake, just because he stars in movies that are more in line with my illustrious tastes. But both are phenomenal actors who star in great movies...


Hahah wow illustrious taste? That is high praise good sir.


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 31, 2019)

Easily Gyllenhaal.

Just watched him in Nightcrawler the other day and he is fucking amazing in that role.


----------

